# Antibiotics OTC in Spain



## Sturgeon (Dec 27, 2013)

I've known that in Spain you've been able to buy most antibiotics OTC without issue, unlike the UK. 

Is this still the case? I thought I heard that they changed this but I may be wrong.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sturgeon said:


> I've known that in Spain you've been able to buy most antibiotics OTC without issue, unlike the UK.
> 
> Is this still the case? I thought I heard that they changed this but I may be wrong.


officially no they can't sell them OTC - but many still do

a friend of mine bought the same ones OTC last week that I was prescribed by my GP


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sturgeon said:


> I've known that in Spain you've been able to buy most antibiotics OTC without issue, unlike the UK.
> 
> Is this still the case? I thought I heard that they changed this but I may be wrong.


I can't buy them from our village farmacia, nor can I buy them OTC from any other farmacia in the local town. Though saying that, there used to be one that did, but I haven't been there for years. It was in the Spanish news media that a huge fine could be imposed on those farmacia a that did sell them OTC. Whether that was the case, perhaps others can help, but I certainly can't buy them.


----------



## Sturgeon (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks. I've been able to buy them from pretty much every pharmacy I've tried here maybe it's because they assume I'm a tourist and it's more difficult to get a prescription? 

It's just I thought I heard that the rules changed this year.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Sturgeon said:


> Thanks. I've been able to buy them from pretty much every pharmacy I've tried here maybe it's because they assume I'm a tourist and it's more difficult to get a prescription?
> 
> It's just I thought I heard that the rules changed this year.


They are tightening the laws on antibiotics as a health issue. The health service are aware that certain germs bacteria etc are becoming immune to antibiotics. Many people try and get antibiotics for complaints that do not require an antibiotic. I recently had a flu like virus. For three days I felt like I was dying, but I just rested and kept up the fluid intake and it went. If I had taken antibiotics I may have said how great they were, but in reality would have not cured what I had.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Antibiotics should not be bought OTC and taken without medical supervision.

One day the use of an antibiotic could save your life (I know from personal experience) and if you have overused them they may not be able to do their job efficiently.

Also, most people do not understand when an antibiotic is called for. It will do nothing for a virus and only work on bacteria.

If you are ill please see a doctor and do not self prescribe.


----------

